
Google Nexus 7 tops iPad in Japan: Is this a trend? - Pr0
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57564407-37/google-nexus-7-tops-ipad-in-japan-is-this-a-trend/
======
cytzol
> Is this a trend?

"Any headline which ends in a question mark can be answered by the word 'no'."
-- Betteridge's Law of Headlines

